# Error installing qt4



## tianhenny (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello 
I have a problem when I installing qt4 where it's going to this :

```
# make install
===>  Installing for qt4-4.8.4
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/assistant-qt4 - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCLucene.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqjpcodecs.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqkrcodecs.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqtwcodecs.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so - found
===>   qt4-4.8.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qtdemo - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/qtdemo in /usr/ports/misc/qt4-qtdemo
===>  Building for qt4-qtdemo-4.8.4
cd shared/ && make -f Makefile
cd books/ && make -f Makefile
g++ -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/ports/misc/qt4-qtdemo/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.4/lib -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4 -o books .obj/release-shared/bookdelegate.o  .obj/release-shared/main.o  .obj/release-shared/bookwindow.o  .obj/release-shared/moc_bookwindow.o  .obj/release-shared/qrc_books.o    -L/usr/ports/misc/qt4-qtdemo/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.4/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib -lQtSql -L/usr/ports/misc/qt4-qtdemo/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.4/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib -lQtGui -lQtCore
.obj/release-shared/bookdelegate.o(.text+0x695): In function `BookDelegate::createEditor(QWidget*, QStyleOptionViewItem const&, QModelIndex const&) const':
: undefined reference to `QMetaObject::cast(QObject const*) const'
.obj/release-shared/bookdelegate.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNK22QSqlRelationalDelegate13setEditorDataEP7QWidgetRK11QModelIndex+0x21): In function `QSqlRelationalDelegate::setEditorData(QWidget*, QModelIndex const&) const':
: undefined reference to `QMetaObject::cast(QObject const*) const'
.obj/release-shared/bookdelegate.o(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNK22QSqlRelationalDelegate12createEditorEP7QWidgetRK20QStyleOptionViewItemRK11QModelIndex+0x1b): In function `QSqlRelationalDelegate::createEditor(QWidget*, QStyleOptionViewItem const&, QModelIndex const&) const':
: undefined reference to `QMetaObject::cast(QObject const*) const'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/qt4-qtdemo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4.
```

I have try to reinstalling qt4-qtdemo but it's going to the same problem. Any idea ? 
Thanks before.


----------



## tianhenny (Mar 8, 2013)

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD  8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## tianhenny (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice info, so I must upgrade my machine to 8.3?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

At the very least, yes.


----------



## tianhenny (Mar 8, 2013)

T*h*anks once again


----------

